

Why Limit the Format of a Password? - joshtronic
http://joshtronic.com/2013/09/02/why-limit-the-format-of-a-password/#.UiTBZhavIyA

======
ProNoob13
I'm pretty sure it's so they don't have to quote the input before they run it
through through their form regex to see if it's not malicious (XSS) user
input.

